# I was glad to see...



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

that Consumer Reports still has a reasonably good sense for rating sports cars. I just got the Sept. report and they like the M3 best out of the 9 "High-Priced Thrills" they tested. Others: Audi S4, Impreza WRX STi, RX-8, CTS-V, Lancer Evolution, Nissan 350Z, GTO and Crossfire. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm kind of surprised by that. Most reviews I've seen that value "practicality" rank the S4 above the M3. I would definitely have expected CR to fall into that camp as well. I guess they ranked the fun factor higher. :thumbup:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Mr. E said:


> I'm kind of surprised by that. Most reviews I've seen that value "practicality" rank the S4 above the M3. I would definitely have expected CR to fall into that camp as well. I guess they ranked the fun factor higher. :thumbup:


Yes, that seems to have been the case...this time, anyway.


----------

